
IBM's Newest Invention Mimics the Human Brain on an Atomic Level - freefrancisco
http://www.thewire.com/technology/2013/03/ibms-newest-invention-mimics-human-brain-atomic-level/63412/
======
dmfdmf
Cargo Cult Mentality.

